# [Sammelthread] Minecraft Videos



## Clawhammer (5. Dezember 2011)

*[Sammelthread Minecraft Video's]
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach dem der Haupt Thread immer mehr mit Irgendwelchen Video's oder Bidlern zugeflastert worden ist bzw. wird, habe ich eben diesen Thread erstellt.

Also alles was Ihr an Videos (How To's, Let's Play's o.ä.) habt könnt Ihr nun hierher posten.



- _Clawi_ -​


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft Video's*


OK,hab gerade eins.
Thread muss noch angepinnt werden??!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nb9LNXKzKQk


----------



## RedBrain (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft Video's*

*Minecraft Intercontinental Railway

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vr1AhTpXGps
Maximale Qualität: 480p (Sorry Leute )
Ich habe das Rohmaterial auf 1080p@30. Wenn ich ne Glasfaser-Internetverbindung hätte...

Ein langer Reise auf Lore...

Das Video hat kein Ton. 
Audioswap ist Möglich. Ich brauche eure Vorschläge und sehr Wichtig ist, dass es nicht gegen die Rechte verstößt.
Ein langes 8bit Musik, die vom freien Künster komposiert wurde

Gerendert wird das Video mit 3facher Geschwindigkeit als Normal, um den Speicherplatz zu sparen und Spieldauer verkürzt. Bei 3facher Geschwindigkeit fährt der Lore bis zu 86,4 Kilometer pro Stunde.

Die Strecke ist genau 14,22 Kilometer lang. Gemessen vom Riesenpilze am Start bis zum Bahnhof am Ende des Videos.

Alle Dinge werden im Creative-Modus gebaut von Beta 1.8.x bis 1.9 Pre-Release bis zum Retail 1.0.0. Keine andere Modifikationen wird für das Spiel Minecraft nicht installiert. Es bleibt im Rohzustand (!).

Viel Spaß beim Zuschauen!​


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft Video's*



Hab schon gedacht ,du hättest nen ICE


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft Video's*

Hab mal nen Video von meinem Kuhzähler gemacht.

7 Segmentanzeigen (nicht ganz bis 999,da Pistons fricken)^^
Schinenimpuls wird zur 1 geleitet,Piston wird geöffnet und gibt speicher für die 2 Frei.

Wenn 2 angezeigt wird,unterbricht ein piston die Leitung zum Zweiersegment. usw.bis 9.
Danach Leitung zum nächsten Segment(lange rote linie).
Nach 0 wird einserzähler resetet.

Ab der dritten Stelle häuften sich die fehler mit den Sticky-Pistons,so das ich aufgehört habe.

Es gibt auch eine wesentlich elegantere und Intiligentere Methode für den Kuhzähler.
Hat jemand gebaut,hab ich gesehen,darf aber keine Bilder von zeigen.^^

Viel spass..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3g_z78JHkkE


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft Video's*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QGZEQoqlFo&feature=g-upl&context=G26d9c21AUAAAAAAAAAA
Rakete by Wa1lock


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft Video's*



Fun mit TNT :XD


PS.:Welches Programm benutzt du für Ingamevideos??


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft Video's*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> (...)
> PS.:Welches Programm benutzt du für Ingamevideos??


 Sehr wahrscheinlich FRAPS.
Ich habe BTW 3 1/4 Stunden Minecraft online: Let's Play Minecraft [HD/GERMAN] - YouTube


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft Video's*

Jap Fraps  Alles andere ist crap


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft Video's*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Jap Fraps  Alles andere ist crap


 Sehe ich auch so, mehr als 200 Videos bestätigen meine Erfahrung 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft Video's*


THX..ist aber die alte version??Da wo man noch unendlich Videos mit machen kann??

FRAPS (Letzte Freeware Version) - Download - CHIP Online
Mich nervt nähmlich an meinen Videos,das man die Taskleiste noch sehen kann.
Möglich ist aber auch ,das mein Format nicht so altäglich ist :1440x900 .


Aber btt.

PS.:@Fac3l3ss, Coole Videos..so Games zu bauen ist echt nicht schlecht.
Macht einer ne Worldedit-thread auf ??


----------



## i3810jaz (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft Video's*

Nehmt lieber Bandicam: Bandicam - Best Game Recording Software, Game Video Recorder, Game Screen Capture, Desktop Screen Recorder Das hat mehr Optionen und man kann unregistriert bis zu 10 Minunten aufnehmen. Zudem sind sie Dateien kleiner.


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft Video's*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> (...)
> PS.:@Fac3l3ss, Coole Videos..so Games zu bauen ist echt nicht schlecht.
> Macht einer ne Worldedit-thread auf ??


 Meinst du damit die Adventuremaps? Die sind echt super 
Danke BTW 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft Video's*

Boah 10 Jährige auf Youtube...
1. Kann kein Englisch
2. Hat definitiv ne Zahnspange drin
3. Hat keine Ahnung was er tut? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zV9gT0KabJo


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft Video's*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> (...)


 Oh yeah. Richtig professionell macht der das! 
Und in der Abonnentenzahl hat er mich hoffentlich bald eingeholt - verdient! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft Video's*



i3810jaz schrieb:


> Nehmt lieber Bandicam: Bandicam - Best Game Recording Software, Game Video Recorder, Game Screen Capture, Desktop Screen Recorder Das hat mehr Optionen und man kann unregistriert bis zu 10 Minunten aufnehmen. Zedem sind sie Dateien kleiner.


Danke geht super hab ich mal ausprobiert.
Ergebniss:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9I3wJuSI3u4


Fensteröffner. :XD


----------



## i3810jaz (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft Video's*

Ich hab es geschafft Minecraft mit MSI Afterburner aufzunehmen. Ihr müsst einfach auf [url=http://www.minecraft.net]Minecraft[/url] und dann Minecraft im Browser spielen. Das liegt an der anderen Renderenergie ich hab versucht das ganze für die Clientversion als Bat-Datei zu porten, das habe ich aber leider nicht geschafft.

Its done! Ich glaube ich kann die erste Alpha das Scripts noch heute Abend veröffentlichen!

Known Bugs:
-Keine Java-x64 Kompatibilität

Hier ist nun endlich das Script:

Hab das Script noch mal entfernt.

Der PC auf dem das Script ausgeführt wird sollte Windows Vista oder Windows 7 in der 64bit Version besitzen. Zusätzlich Java in der 32bit Version.


----------



## LOGIC (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft Video's*

*Minecraft U.S. Capitol*
____________________________________


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-VMWyFmnY4&hd=1​


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft Video's*


Diskussion: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/136745-sammelthread-minecraft-das-finale-1-0-a-325.html


----------



## Abufaso (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft Video's*

Der ist zwar recht neu, aber seine Videos sind gar nicht mal so schlecht 
Kanal von Hustenborke - YouTube


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft Video's*

@LOGIC Song? bzw. der Beat? 
Geiles Video


----------



## LOGIC (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft Video's*

Hey danke  Leider hab ich das Lied nicht mehr und der macher bzw. name ist mir unbekannt...tut mir leid :/


----------



## RedBrain (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Minecraft Video's*

Das Video ist nicht von mir.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p7o_oKQ5pCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## <BaSh> (9. Februar 2012)

Ein Video für alle die sich im Adventure-Mode rumschlagen und über eine Automatische Farm nachdenken:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Y5ooMNSrgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Atrox (11. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YfqHuaD7Ts0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Herzlich willkommen mein Name ist Atrox.
Ich würde euch gerne eine wunderschöne Minecraft Welt zeigen, die bis ins kleinste Detail mit viel Liebe gestaltet wurde. 

Ich persönlich habe nicht an diesem Meisterwerk mitgewirkt, wollte jedoch das ganze mit Musik hervorstreichen.
Bin für jedes Feedback offen ,mfg Atrox


----------



## Abufaso (13. Februar 2012)

Auch nicht schlecht: (nicht von mir!)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NliaH5oA3YQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Februar 2012)

Hab ne coole shematik gefunden (funktioniert ohne crash bei mir ^^)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YSWpXbBOFA&lc=NmQlPnzFLVLt8kDgdeR-1cgpLWYQF9YY3QUW8xf4UaM&context=C3243d38ADOEgsToPDskIND9yf_Ib5QUBd_aCKGs-z


Skyrimtripp


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. Mai 2012)

Echt Coole City ,viele ideen zum nachbauen ^^. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmOtY8QAmnU&feature=related


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. Mai 2012)

Das ist auch Hammer.
Der Download lohnt sich .^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTHcz_VDg8Y

Die verwenden bestimmt nen Tool.


----------



## Floletni (22. Mai 2012)

Ich will euch mal mein  Projekt vorstellen. Mein Freund und ich bauen an einem Wohngebiet aus  unserer Heimtstadt. Eigentlich wollten wir nur unsere ehemalige Schule  nachbauen.

1. Video: Schule




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RUaPGujyS1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



2. Video: Erste Teile vom Wohngebiet




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VM9VjZDNjlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## <BaSh> (30. Mai 2012)

Minecraft Trolling at its best:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OVz7TGbySXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## <BaSh> (17. Juli 2012)

Doppelpost Ole.
Hier etwas interessantes für Singleplayer Spieler 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ynhfAt-4U5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. April 2013)

Hi all,
nach langer Zeit hab ich mal wieder ein Video einer Map von mir gemacht.
Ist ein kleiner Streifzug durch die Map mit SEUS-Shader.
Inspiriert sind die Fliegenden Inseln von dem Märchen "Hans und die Bohnenranke".
Viel Spass.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIWlTZswyyg


Über Eure Daumen würd ich mich Freuen .


----------



## kero81 (3. Juli 2013)

TWT MineJunkysXL Spawnbereich - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=pNjsizbmnJs


----------



## Schrottler (8. Juli 2013)

Video 1:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BR6RsDw9ciM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Video 2:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZgwVuBJtnWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beide Videos sind schon recht alt, aber ich wollte die einfach mal posten


----------



## saphira33 (21. Juli 2014)

Minecraft kann auch sehr schön aussehen wenn man sich ans Basteln wagt 

Klick

Der Creeper wird von meinem Bro gespielt


----------



## LilaLion (23. Juli 2014)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Minecraft kann auch sehr schön aussehen wenn man sich ans Basteln wagt
> 
> Klick
> 
> Der Creeper wird von meinem Bro gespielt



Ich sehe nur ein Video indem ein Creeper in die Luft fliegt. Ist halt nicht das Mainstreamtexturepack und es gibt Shader. Du magst auch Videoklicks ne, schön in einer Playlist rein die sich immer wieder wiederholt


----------



## saphira33 (24. Juli 2014)

LilaLion schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur ein Video indem ein Creeper in die Luft fliegt. Ist halt nicht das Mainstreamtexturepack und es gibt Shader. Du magst auch Videoklicks ne, schön in einer Playlist rein die sich immer wieder wiederholt


 
Nö die Videos sind alle nicht gelistet  ich bin halt einfach auf Meine Videos gegangen tut mir leid das es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt nicht gelistete Videos zu zeigen... nicht ein Grund gleich als Klickgeil beschimpft zu werden zumal die Videos nicht gelistet sind wie gesagt  würde man sehen wenn man schauen würde, genau so wie du sehen kannst das die "Playlist" allgemein einfach meine Videos sind...

Für YT Videos hab ich einen anderen Account, auf dem da probiere ich Sachen aus oder Zeichne Hacker auf und lasse die dann bannen...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. Oktober 2014)

Hi ,wir haben mal ein bischen Fun gemacht.
Zum Glück bin im Team Speak nicht zu Hören .





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cdZspPZSI6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nicht die grösste Sprengung ,aber echt Witzig.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. November 2014)

Hi ich bin Total begeistert von den Komandoblöcken .
Hier ein Video wie man zb. Grosse Tore,brücken usw. Realisiert.
Ausserdem gefällt mir der T-Flip Flop am Schluss!!!

(Video ist nicht von mir(ab ca. einer Minute geht es los))





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UxQfdrZGZ4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Diskusion zum Video:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...thread-minecraft-1-4-7-a-425.html#post6925161


MFG


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. November 2014)

Habe das Video gelöscht zu Grottig .
Sorry.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. Mai 2015)

Hab noch mal Neu gemacht .




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BF3KEcNJS7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. Mai 2020)

Hab mal mit Beacons nen Discolicht gemacht 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2tUiVZ1JLEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

